# Current Home Theater



## rickjames22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Here is my current setup, it is not complete yet. 

Currently Installed:
------------------
TX-SR600 6-channel receiver
Energy C9 Front speakers
Energy CC3 Center channel
Velodyne DLS-4000R 12" Subwoofer





Rick :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Are you setting up for Tv or a projector?


----------

